# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Tại sao giá nhà tăng vọt bất chấp đại dịch?

## phuong_hanh3112

Sau đau thương từ cuộc suy thoái trước, các nhà đầu tư địa ốc đã lên tinh thần cho điều tồi tệ nhất. Nhưng giá nhà lại tăng ở hầu hết quốc gia.

Trong cuộc suy thoái toàn cầu 10 năm trước, trung bình giá nhà giảm 10%, thổi bay hàng nghìn tỷ USD của loại tài sản có quy mô lớn nhất thế giới. Covid-19 thực sự cũng đẩy kinh tế thế giới vào thời kỳ suy thoái sâu nhất kể từ Đại khủng hoảng những năm 1930. Nhưng giá nhà tăng ở hầu hết quốc gia có thu nhập trung bình và cao trong quý II.

Tại các nước phát triển, giá tăng trung bình là 5%. Cổ phiếu của các công ty nhóm bất động sản giảm 25% trong giai đoạn đầu Covid-19 đến nay phần lớn đã phục hồi.

Một số thị trường còn bùng nổ. Tháng 8, giá nhà tại Đức tăng 11% so với cùng kỳ 2019. Tốc độ tăng giá nhanh ở Hàn Quốc và các thành phố ở Trung Quốc khiến chính quyền sở tại thắt chặt các quy định với người mua. Tại Mỹ, giá trung bình trên mỗi foot vuông (tương đương 0,093 m2) trong quý II tăng nhanh hơn so với bất kỳ quý nào trước cuộc khủng hoảng tài chính 2007-2009.

Ba yếu tố giải thích điều này, theo _The Economist_, gồm: chính sách tiền tệ, chính sách tài khoá và sự thay đổi quan điểm từ người mua.

Với *chính sách tiền tệ*, các ngân hàng trung ương trên toàn cầu đã cắt giảm lãi suất cơ bản 2 điểm % trong năm nay, giúp giảm lãi suất cho vay thế chấp. Người Mỹ chỉ phải trả lãi suất 2,9% mỗi năm cho khoản vay thế chấp lãi suất cố định trong 30 năm. Hồi đầu năm, mức lãi suất là 3,7%.

Các nghiên cứu cho thấy có mối quan hệ chặt chẽ giữa lãi suất thực giảm và giá nhà tăng. Lãi suất thấp giúp một số người vay được những khoản thế chấp lớn hơn. Những người khác lại dễ dàng hơn trong việc quản lý các khoản vay.

Chủ nhà cũng sẵn sàng trả nhiều tiền hơn cho bất động sản vì lợi tức thu được từ các loại tài sản khác đều giảm. Ở cả Mỹ và Anh, lượng cho vay thế chấp đang ở mức đỉnh của giai đoạn sau khủng hoảng tài chính.

Một khu nhà ở mới ở Amsterdam, Hà Lan. Ảnh: _Bloomberg._

Nhưng không phải bất cứ ai cũng dễ dàng đi vay. Thực tế, việc vay thế chấp trở nên khó khăn với nhiều người. Vì lo ngại tác động của Covid-19 lên kinh tế trong dài hạn, các bên trung gian tài chính đã rút lại những khoản vay có rủi ro cao. Ví dụ, một số nhân viên ngân hàng tại Mỹ cho biết, họ đã thắt chặt các quy định cho vay trước đại dịch. Khác với giai đoạn giá bùng nổ trong quá khứ, có rất ít bằng chứng cho thấy tiêu chuẩn cho vay được nới lỏng.

Yếu tố thứ hai, *chính sách tài khoá*, có thể ảnh hưởng nhiều hơn đến nguyên nhân tăng giá nhà.

Trong một cuộc suy thoái bình thường, khi mọi người mất việc và thu nhập giảm, các vụ tịch biên nhà diễn ra khiến giá nhà giảm. Nguyên nhân là nguồn cung nhà ở trên thị trường tăng và hồ sơ sơ tín dụng của những người bị tịch biên bị ảnh hưởng, khó tiếp cận vay vốn về sau.

Nhưng lần này, tại các quốc gia phát triển, chính phủ đã tìm cách bảo toàn thu nhập của các hộ gia đình. Các khoản trợ cấp, phúc lợi... lên đến 5% GDP. Trong quý II, thu nhập khả dụng của các hộ gia đình tại các nước G7 đã tăng khoảng 100 tỷ USD so với trước Covid-19, bất chấp hàng triệu người mất việc.

Bên cạnh đó, nhiều biện pháp hỗ trợ trực tiếp cho thị trường nhà ở được đưa ra. Ví dụ, Tây Ban Nha cho phép người vay tạm hoãn trả các khoản thế chấp. Nhật Bản yêu cầu các ngân hàng hoãn thu các khoản nợ gốc, hay Hà Lan lại tạm cấm tịch biên tài sản. Tại Anh, lượng tài sản bị tịch biên trong quý II thấp hơn 93% so với cùng kỳ năm ngoái. Còn ở Mỹ, số vụ tịch biên nhà đang ở mức thấp nhất kể từ năm 1984.

Yếu tố cuối cùng là *sự thay đổi của người tiêu dùng*. Năm 2019, các hộ gia đình tại các nước OECD dành 19% chi tiêu cho các khoản liên quan đến nhà ở. Với 1/5 nhân viên văn phòng tiếp tục làm việc tại nhà, hệ quả của Covid-19, nhiều người sẽ muốn một không gian thoải mái, tiện nghi hơn. Nhiều bằng chứng cho thấy mọi người đang nâng cấp các thiết bị gia dụng.

Họ cũng đang tìm kiếm không gian rộng hơn. Tại Mỹ, thị trường nhà ở tại New York, San Francisco có vẻ yếu, nhưng hiện chưa có bằng chứng đủ lớn chứng minh người dân đang rời bỏ thành phố đến ngoại ô. Dữ liệu Zillow, nền tảng bất động sản trực tuyến cho biết, giá bất động sản ở thành thị và ngoại ô đang tăng với tốc độ gần giống nhau. Tuy nhiên, giá ở nông thôn tăng trưởng chậm hơn.

Nhiều người có vẻ đang tìm kiếm những ngôi nhà lớn hơn gần địa điểm sinh sống hiện tại. Ở Anh, giá căn nhà biệt lập đang tăng khoảng 4% so với mức 0,9% của các căn hộ. Những ngôi nhà có sân vườn cũng được quan tâm hơn.

Giá nhà có tiếp tục tăng? Chính phủ các nước đang dần thu hẹp các gói giải cứu và không ai biết được điều gì xảy đến khi sự hỗ trợ kết thúc. Sự bất ổn cũng khiến việc đầu tư bị chậm lại. Tại Mỹ, hoạt động xây dựng nhà đã giảm 17% khi Covid-19 xuất hiện. Kinh nghiệm từ cuộc suy thoái vừa qua cho thấy, ngay cả khi nền kinh tế phục hồi, hoạt động xây dựng vẫn chưa thể bắt kịp. Để làm thị trường nhà đất đảo lộn, có thể sẽ cần nhiều thứ hơn chứ không chỉ là một cuộc suy thoái sâu nhất kể từ Đại khủng hoảng.

----------

